# Embarrassingly basic question from a TV illiterate



## soapwoman (Jan 8, 2010)

We have a Pioneer Elite Pro 610 HD projection TV which we use primarily to watch movies. Can't get local reception without satellite. Don't use it to watch TV other than the news and occasional other stuff, and don't want to pay $75/month for satellite for this. 

Is it possible to hook it up to a computer to stream TV?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, but your computers video card needs to have at least component outputs (three rca video outputs red green and blue) does the pioneer have a VGA, HDMI or DVI input? You can use them as well.


----------



## soapwoman (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply! Like I said, I am illiterate on this subject....
Looking through the manual for the TV, I find that it has 
4 s video input jacks
2 component video jacks
4 audio jacks
a center jack
a mini D sub 15pin input jack

I am about to purchase a new laptop, and am trying to figure out if it is possible to use it with our TV, and what I need to purchase. My husband believes it is NOT possible to do this, and I am hoping he is incorrect


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should be able to use the a mini D sub 15pin input jack with your PC But I'm hoping that someone else will confirm that. The one thing will be that your PC or laptop sends the right signal to the display and that can be a bit finicky at times to find the right resolution at 60Hz from the PCs output settings.


----------

